# swamp-root



## hope4 (Aug 1, 2005)

Here is a bottle that I have for a couple years.


----------



## hope4 (Aug 1, 2005)

a little closer look.  Notice the shape around the lettering.


----------



## hope4 (Aug 1, 2005)

the side


----------



## hope4 (Aug 1, 2005)

The bottom.
 I'm still new at taking pictures.  Is there anything I can do diff???


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 1, 2005)

http://www.bottlebooks.com/drkilmer.htm
 here is th ekilmer story .  your pics are excellent!!!


----------



## hope4 (Aug 2, 2005)

Digger Jeff,
 Wow!!
 Thanks for all the information.
  I could not have asked for more.


 Hope


----------



## kastoo (Aug 21, 2005)

Yea they're nice!  I hope to find one and a Warners too.


----------

